# What Path Are You Using?



## MadisonCrossing

I'm really curious to see what paths people are using!  In my old town I had a really nice one, except it had to take up 12 slots and I really didn't want another character.   If there is anyone who has a path that's only 10 slots, I would really appreciate it if you could leave a link to the page where you found it, or if you could show a picture of the QR Code for it! c:
Thank you!


----------



## kerryelizabeth

My path is only eight slots and it's utterly gorgeous.
http://acnlpaths.tumblr.com/post/60443080034/rhetoricalcroissant-im-back-ahahahahhahahaha


----------



## MadisonCrossing

kerryelizabeth said:


> My path is only eight slots and it's utterly gorgeous.
> http://acnlpaths.tumblr.com/post/60443080034/rhetoricalcroissant-im-back-ahahahahhahahaha



I *love* that one!  It's really cute, and I can see it in every season.   I think I'll consider using it!


----------



## kite

I'm using it for now.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

kite said:


> View attachment 15105
> 
> I'm using it for now.



That one is cute!  It's perfect for Halloween.   But it might be hard to remove all of it in the future!


----------



## beffa

http://pathmagic.tumblr.com/post/55...ion-bridges-in-my-town-because-i-prefer#notes

these, but there's a proper picture with the codes and corners and stuff but i can't find it but they look so nice and i have two grass patterns in the middle that matches. it takes up all my slots but i could have a spare if i didn't have the second coloured grass (i have one with pink flowers on, one without)


----------



## kite

MadisonCrossing said:


> That one is cute!  It's perfect for Halloween.   But it might be hard to remove all of it in the future!



Not really, I just replaced my normal one-tile path with these patterns. ^^

It's hard with patterns with multiple borders, but I'll see in November!


----------



## Zeiro

Right now I'm using the one from Nintendo's town. 





(Not my image, ignore Tingle.)

But I'm currently in the process of removing it all in favor of natural paths.


----------



## Diableos

I'm not using them just yet because I'm not sure if I really want to, but they work very well and they would leave you with plenty of space. 

http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-53.html

http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-91.html

http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-55.html

(For some reason the images worked at first, but then stopped working later on.)

These are, of course, not mine, but they look good and wouldn't take up too many spaces if you were to use them. You could probably use two of these and still have a couple of spaces left. As I said, I'm personally not sure if I want to use them. I'm fine with having more than one character, but I like having the paths with borders and such.


----------



## Sena

I've changed the paths in my town from the ones that are in my dream town. Here are a few images of my current paths.





















I've mixed and matched patterns from different artists - the rose-lined brick pathways were made by Pixel Rose on tumblr, and the water tiles are courtesy of the well-known Bibi Design.


----------



## kerryelizabeth

MadisonCrossing said:


> I *love* that one!  It's really cute, and I can see it in every season.   I think I'll consider using it!



I think that's probably why I like it so much. I honestly don't have the motivation or the energy to go through and change my paths every season, so I love one that's totally versatile ^_^ Not to mention it's only 8 slots, which leaves a couple free for pretty clothes and such :3


----------



## Dembonez19

Sena, that's gorgeous!

http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-107.html#more - I use that one.


----------



## Pimmy

I'm using a tatami mat path I made myself. It takes a bit of planning in some areas, and will be difficult to replace if I ever decide to, but I love that it creates a complete, bordered look with only 4 tile slots!


----------



## Gingersnap

these paths are really cute! i dont have my own yet though ^^;


----------



## Pimmy

http://humblegrandeur.tumblr.com/post/63592809035/animalcrossover-miso-leaf-nechofelia-my

Speaking of paths, I just found this on tumblr, it's a ton of RPG Maker tiles converted into Animal Crossing tiles!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

These two brick patters. Pretty simple but I  like how my town looks with them.



Looks like this around the plaza, train station, and town hall.
And the path to Bob's house has purple brick with his face at the end :3


----------



## oath2order

I've got this one

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?70088-Bordered-Cobblestone-Path


----------



## ceribells

Dembonez19 said:


> Sena, that's gorgeous!
> 
> http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-107.html#more - I use that one.



Oh my goodness this is perfect for a fairytale town :0 so glad you posted this.


----------



## Scribbler397

I am using the Mossy Path and Mossy Tile found in the Patterns section on my Fresh from NewArbor blog. A link to the blog is in my sig.


----------



## gingerbread

I am going to use paths, in the middle of deciding right now really xD


----------



## Illuyanka

I'm using this one.

http://31.media.tumblr.com/ca9b26ddedbf3dc8ede2ff76bfa75ceb/tumblr_mgepthFrd11s1lku3o3_1280.jpg

But I've also edited it online to make a single path, aka horizontal and vertical with borders on both sides.


----------



## Diableos

Here's another nice one I found a while back. Unfortunately I don't have the source.

http://24.media.tumblr.com/e67e023977c0b01711b5204a3227271c/tumblr_mi64e5NdQe1s1gk0ao2_1280.jpg



Dembonez19 said:


> Sena, that's gorgeous!
> 
> http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-107.html#more - I use that one.



Oh gosh, that looks amazing! If I'm honest, I may actually use this one. I'm so glad you posted it.



Illuyanka said:


> I'm using this one.
> 
> http://31.media.tumblr.com/ca9b26ddedbf3dc8ede2ff76bfa75ceb/tumblr_mgepthFrd11s1lku3o3_1280.jpg
> 
> But I've also edited it online to make a single path, aka horizontal and vertical with borders on both sides.



This path looks amazing. Do you have codes for the single paths?


----------



## Marsupial

Illuyanka said:


> I'm using this one.
> 
> http://31.media.tumblr.com/ca9b26ddedbf3dc8ede2ff76bfa75ceb/tumblr_mgepthFrd11s1lku3o3_1280.jpg
> 
> But I've also edited it online to make a single path, aka horizontal and vertical with borders on both sides.



I use this path too!! I second the request for QR codes, if you feel okay with sharing. Ha ha, that would be incredibly helpful.


----------



## Illuyanka

Sure thing. I'll get the codes in a bit.

Ops. It won't let me get it off my AC. When I come back tonight I'll see if I can get it from my laptop.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

This one  
It has 13 pieces, but I find that the last four don't make much of a difference, so I don't use them.


----------



## JellyBeans

I don't have QR code paths, but thanks to  this  video, I made my own one in shades of pink, as a temporary until I unlock the QR code machine and get awesome fairytale paths c:


----------



## Pyonkotchi

http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-entry-50.html
This one. I love this persons paths, I'm using a water path from their site too 
http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-entry-71.html


----------



## Nefarious

Diableos said:


> Here's another nice one I found a while back. Unfortunately I don't have the source.
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/e67e023977c0b01711b5204a3227271c/tumblr_mi64e5NdQe1s1gk0ao2_1280.jpg



I'm using this one, but I can't find the corners for it.
So I may change it to the gray version.

http://31.media.tumblr.com/c8d80b41a12a51b40b83b45533c32208/tumblr_mpbl3wpUv41rryy7vo1_1280.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/1ad0cf709675560b0399bba7360846bc/tumblr_mpbl3wpUv41rryy7vo2_r1_1280.png


----------



## EeveeGirl

Im using this one http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/48661467127/newleaf-fashion-eevee-paths


----------



## Megan.

I use this path: http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-entry-49.html 
It's gorgeous. <3


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Megatastic said:


> I use this path: http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-entry-49.html
> It's gorgeous. <3



I used to use one like that, except it was the whiter one.   I needed corner pieces to complete it, though, so I couldn't have it completely finished unless I got another character.
And all of these are really beautiful!  I really like the mossy ones too.   Hopefully my town won't need too many corners!


----------



## Boccages

I use this one.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

NouvelleOrange said:


> I use this one.
> 
> View attachment 15213



Oh, that one's cool too!^^  It makes me think of the modern theme they have in the game.


----------



## Miya902

I use this one. =D





Spoiler: Path QR codes


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Miya902 said:


> I use this one. =D
> 
> View attachment 15264
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Path QR codes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15265
> View attachment 15266
> View attachment 15267



Ah, that's very cute!^^
The maximum space for clothing/paths is 10 spaces, right?  I think that's correct, but I've never really counted myself.


----------



## bobthecat

I made my one 

I haven't even got round to fetching the qr codes for them


----------



## Pimmy

That pebble path is SUPER cute! good job


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Pimmy said:


> That pebble path is SUPER cute! good job



I agree!^^  I don't think I could ever make a path by myself.  Maybe if I tried really hard, but it would take quite a long time to get all of the pieces finished!


----------



## Mao

Hi~ You might already know this but a quick way to change your paths is simply replacing the ones in your pockets and then it will automatically change  I laid some pictures infront of my train station and then I changed the slots to a path design so I then had random paths infront of my train station xD Good luck finding one!

Edit: Oh and may I ask if you prefer just brick or like flowery/water/grass paths?


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Hazelx said:


> Hi~ You might already know this but a quick way to change your paths is simply replacing the ones in your pockets and then it will automatically change  I laid some pictures infront of my train station and then I changed the slots to a path design so I then had random paths infront of my train station xD Good luck finding one!
> 
> Edit: Oh and may I ask if you prefer just brick or like flowery/water/grass paths?



Oh, I didn't remember that fact!  Thank you for letting me know.  And I mainly prefer things like brick paths with maybe some moss between the bricks, but I don't really use natural water paths because I want something that someone could "walk" on in real life.


----------



## Royce

bump


----------



## Luerna

DemonOtaku said:


> I'm using this one, but I can't find the corners for it.
> So I may change it to the gray version.
> 
> http://31.media.tumblr.com/c8d80b41a12a51b40b83b45533c32208/tumblr_mpbl3wpUv41rryy7vo1_1280.jpg
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/1ad0cf709675560b0399bba7360846bc/tumblr_mpbl3wpUv41rryy7vo2_r1_1280.png



Someone mad corners for them ^^
Here they are!


----------



## Starlightz

I'm not entirely sure yet, but I think I want to use this one


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I'm using this one that I made.  They're only 6 patterns including the stairs.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

This is my main. I have a bunch of different patterns spread over two characters, but the brick pattern has several different seasonal variations as do the dirt. The water path is only 5 patterns including the bridges. 

This is my second town. It's 10 patterns total but I plan to add more decorative ones with new alts later.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Omg this thread is soo old ; n ; I used a totally different font lol

It's nice to see that this thread isn't dead anymore ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Royce

I always look at this


----------



## tolisamarie

This is my path:






It's laid out in my town like this:


----------



## illunie

How the heck did you get those villager houses so organised? It's like you placed them there or something.
MIND. BLOWN. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oooh, those paths in the second picture look nice. Could you give me the QR codes for them by any chance?


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Too many nice ones!! ;_; I don't know which ones to choose.... I suck at landscaping so all of them would probably end up looking bad in my town anyway xD


----------



## Tap Dancer

Sena said:


> I've changed the paths in my town from the ones that are in my dream town. Here are a few images of my current paths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've mixed and matched patterns from different artists - the rose-lined brick pathways were made by Pixel Rose on tumblr, and the water tiles are courtesy of the well-known Bibi Design.



I don't use paths. The way things are spread out in my town makes paths hard to place, so I'm just planting tons of trees and flowers everywhere. Normally I'm not a fan of how most paths look, although I do like the more realistic ones. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## Shimmer

I'm using a pink brick pattern. It took me FOREVER to decide what path to use. It takes up all of my character's spots so I created another character to hold that pattern.


----------



## SugardewVillage

I use clover paths with stepping stone patterns which takes up 2 spaces.

- - - Post Merge - - -

 You can find the stepping stones at http://floatingpresents.tumblr.com/tagged/rae's%20ac%20resources


----------



## grrrolf

i'm using this one! http://acnlpaths.tumblr.com/post/85005680776


----------



## lulu112

I found all my path qr codes on pinterest lol


----------



## Malaionus

I'm trying to get a dirt path, so right now I keep switching which ones I use


----------



## Whisper

This is my path it took forever for me to make and I had to make two other characters to hold the patterns.


----------



## Invisible again

I'm using this pretty grey stone path in my town, and it really suits my town. 

http://pathmagic.tumblr.com/page/14

It's the 9th post down the page on that site.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Sena said:


> I've changed the paths in my town from the ones that are in my dream town. Here are a few images of my current paths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've mixed and matched patterns from different artists - the rose-lined brick pathways were made by Pixel Rose on tumblr, and the water tiles are courtesy of the well-known Bibi Design.



I'm using this path too! So beautiful. Thank you for the links. Great water choice too.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 179030
View attachment 179031
View attachment 179032
I got this from Bidoof Crossing's Tumblr.


----------



## MetaTriforce

This is my path! I made the pattern myself.


----------



## namiieco

I don't understand the appeal for rainbow/neon colour clashing paths. I much prefer natural looking paths.


----------



## SugardewVillage

Bump


----------



## Miele

Mine is a mix of path tiles and four leaf clovers. Every tile is different - a heart tile, a regular one, a circle rose tile and one that is multiple smaller tiles. This is the current pic that I have of them (it's from my miiverse). I changed the path colour with every season since I customised it so my own character can edit it instead of looking for a complete different set for every season.


----------



## AccfSally

I'm using this as my main path in Vista: http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-195.html


----------



## Scrafty

I'm using this one: http://0e0.boo.jp/log/eid76.html


----------



## SugardewVillage

Bump


----------



## AppleTart0

I actually made my own candy bricks.


----------



## lulu112

At first I was using a path I found on pinterest but then I found a guide to making your own paths so I tried to make mine based on the one I was already using and they look almost exactly the same I'm pretty proud of myself lol (I did NOT make my water path tho I can not make those to save my life)


----------



## Breath Mint

Utarara said:


> I don't understand the appeal for rainbow/neon colour clashing paths. I much prefer natural looking paths.



I don't understand why everyone feels the need to have paths period lol


----------



## SugardewVillage

Bump


----------



## Peridot666

none because im not fancy


----------



## littletwinclouds

i'm using these but i'm not really happy with how they look in my town
http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-entry-49.html

i can never find ones i'm happy with ;~;


----------



## Charlise

I'm using the blue one. Not sure if I still like it though. I may just experiment with different paths


----------



## fable

I use a collection of clovers, mushrooms and the occasional stepping stone pattern for my town path. I like making it look natural and I think it works very well ^^


----------



## SugardewVillage

BUMP


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Can't show you a picture, but I have a pink path with roses on the edges.  You can see it in my dream town.  The address is in my signature


----------



## buttonfactories

I used this one for a long time and I love it, but I got tired of having to use so many slots so now I just have a simple brick pattern that I drew myself.


----------

